# 2017 VW Jetta remote start..???



## Brandon2017 (Jan 24, 2018)

Just purchased a new 2017 VW jetta 1.8 turbo, I'm looking for a after market remote start that I can use with my current key-fob so I don't have to carry around a second remote, anyone have any suggestions on which one will work at a decent price, THANKS for the help, I can't seem to find any..!!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

http://fortin.ca/en/ 

Pick your car (I can't, because I don't know if you have a standard key, or push-to-start.) 
They (usually) have fully plug-n-play T-harness kits (read: no splicing!) available, and you (usually) don't lose a key to the remote starter. Some models require a little splicing; others are "regular" installation (splicing required.) Details are listed under the products, after you enter your vehicle info on the website. 
Where applicable, they will provide you with full color diagrams & instructions, to take the guesswork out of the install. 

You don't need to buy straight from them, necessarily - plenty of resellers out there. Amazon, Crutchfield, and Sonic Electronix, as I recall, are but a few of many (and, often a bit cheaper.) 

Very nice systems. I did one of those in the wife unit's Fusion 2 years ago. Hers was an incredibly simple installation (it Just. Plugs. In.) Uses your own remote key to start the car - just press "lock" 3 times. 
I highly recommend them.


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

Either buy a VWX000A from Idatastart or a VW2410A, the 2410a comes with a one button remote. I know you said you didnt want a remote but keep in mind the stock remote has about 25 feet of range, the 2410A remote is 2way and about 6000 ft of range. If you are dead set on not carrying a remote than I would suggest maybe buying a telematics add on so you can use your phone to start the car. Either way thats the unit I would use, I installed a bunch this winter and they are basically bulletproof. I have a 2410a in my 2017 beetle and I add MyCar for telematics and it works phenomenally, I actually installed one in a 2017 today.


----------



## a3clusters (Jan 6, 2007)

was hoping you can help answer some questions about Idatastart auto starters.
I put one in my 2014 and it was easy. Added the extended range remote. This is not a push to start car, so I need to have the OEM key in the ignition when I do the take over.

But the questions I have refers to the VWX000A unit I put in my wife's 2017 jetta wolf. Push to start (PTS). basically the same install but I'm looking for clarity on final use.
Notes:
-One of the OEM remotes is tucked up in the dash with the battery removed, and the specific wires wrapped around the remote. 6 loops.
-The car will not start if I press the PTS button... with no OEM remote in the car. This is expected :thumbup: Just stating this.
-The PTS will work if I bring the 2nd OEM into the car. This is expected :thumbup: Just stating this.
-I can start the car with the aftermarket remote. Unlock the car, get in and do the take over. Drive away....
I understand that this is how it basically works... but I was expecting that I would need the 2nd OEM remote with me. in order to do the take over.
The problem here is, if the car was unlocked (After an Auto start), anyone could get in and drive away.

Here is what I've also noticed. If I start the car with the aftermarket remote, unlock the car, get in and take over... and then drive away. I can then stop the car and shut it off.... and then start the car again pressing the PTS button... and then drive away. (And yes, I'm sure the battery is not in the other remote). But I did notice that if I do open the driver's door after shutting off the car, the PTS button will not start the car... I would need to go and get the OEM fob to start the car. Or use the aftermarket remote.
Does this sound right?

Here is my wife's beef with the system. When the car has been autostarted… its running and the doors are locked. She can't get into the car by sliding her hand into the door handle as she normally could. Even with the OEM fob in her purse. Normally the door unlocks once she places her hand inside the door handle.
I'm guessing the door handle feature is disabled because the car is running... Are you able to confirm this on your beetle?


----------

